# MMORPG's ?! anyone ?



## *RYAN* (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey I was wondering if anyone plays any mmo's I play Eq and Eq2 anyone else play any ?


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Aug 27, 2005)

It's good to know there are other gamers on this forum  . I do not play MMORPGs, but I do play the console games. Just wondering, does anyone else watch the G4 channel?


----------



## *RYAN* (Aug 28, 2005)

:shock: I wish i had that channel !!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, I used to play them. Everquest sucks in my opinion, but star wars galaxies kicks ................well, it used to at least. Then they had to go and screw it up. :x

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Macano (Aug 29, 2005)

I used to play them, but I'm far to busy these days. I spent a few years in DAoC, played FFXI a while, and spent about 6 months in WoW. I almost glad I got to busy for them as they sucked my life away, I was becoming addicted :shock:


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 29, 2005)

Played lineage for a couple of years that was pretty good

WOW for not long but it was very immpressive


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 29, 2005)

I play Star wars galaxies, Legend of mir, Star sonata. They're in order of most played as well. Was in beta for matrix online but didnt like it.

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Aug 29, 2005)

I play xbox live and pc games such as half life 2 sometime i know they arnt MMORPGS but meh


----------



## Andrew (Aug 29, 2005)

I played star wars galaxies for ~2 years. It was a lot of fun back when it used to be good...I almost got jedi too(for those of you who know the game you know how difficult that is). :x


----------



## December Mourning (Aug 29, 2005)

I played EQ for a long time but gave that up like a bad drug habit. There's nothing like raiding for hours on end to help the same 5 people get uber geared  

I've also played DAoC, Horizons and Runescape. I'm thinking about taking up WoW but will probably hold off on that until I have more time.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah Andrew, I still prefered the old Jedi aquiring system to the one we've got now though. I was lucky enough to get the visit from the old man and get my newbie-force plates quite early on after visiting many points of interest in the game. I still haven't really used my force chars much though, so much grafting needed to level up the force... It's more interesting in my marksman killing things and hunting different animals.

Dave


----------



## Matt W (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi guys,

I AM playing ''World of warcraft'' and ''Star wars galaxies'', I HAVE played ''The matrix online'', ''Everquest'', ''Everquest II'', ''City of heroes'' and ''Anarchy online''! And just to say, I play various games on xbox live and PS2 online!

Thx

Matt


----------



## Samzo (Aug 31, 2005)

Matt, what xbox games online?


----------



## Matt W (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I have loads but I play''rainbow six 3:black arrow'', ''starwars: rebublic commando'' and ''halo 2'' the most, tell me wat u play and I will tell u if I have it!

Thx

Matt


----------



## Samzo (Sep 1, 2005)

well nowdays halo 2 as I don't play other games much. actuly dont play xbox much lol add me if you want im called Samzo ... ironicaly. Although i was imense at ghost recon 2 :lol:


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 2, 2005)

i am looking for something to start playing but want one that has a free trial as there are a lot of poor ones out there that i dont wanna waste money on


----------

